# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  ΝΕΟ meeting στη Θεσσαλονίκη!

## Radiometer

Γεια σας και καλο μηνα.
Τώρα που μπήκε και τυπικά το καλοκαίρι και οι περισσότεροι έχουν ξεμπερδέψει με τις εξεταστικές,
παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία να προτείνω μια συνάντηση των μελών στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Λοιπόν τι λέτε, ακούω προτάσεις και γνώμες ?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Lykos1986

Είμαι μέσα!!! Το πρόβλημα είναι πως η συναντήσεις γίνονται συνήθως τον Οκτώβριο αλλά δε μας πειράζει καθόλου…

----------


## gsmaster

Μέσα, άντε να μαζευόμαστε....
Προτείνετω Κυριακή 17 Ιουνίου

----------


## Lykos1986

Τέλεια!!! Ακριβός μετά την F1!!!!

----------


## gsmaster

> Είμαι μέσα!!! Το πρόβλημα είναι πως η συναντήσεις γίνονται συνήθως τον Οκτώβριο αλλά δε μας πειράζει καθόλου…



Ποιο πρόβλημα? όποτε θέλουμε κάνουμε ρε σύ. Και η πρώτη συνάντηση ήταν φλεβάρη! ΟΚ έτυχε να γίνει 2 φορές φθινόπορο τι να λέει..... Τώρα θα κάνουμε και ένα καλοκαιρινό  :Wink:

----------


## ice25

Σε πια παράλια και σε πιες ΞΑΠΛΩΣΤΡΕΣ?Καλοκαίρι τώρα ήλιος θάλασσα μωρά με μικροσκοπικά μαγιό,να παίζουν ρακέτες βολεϋ και πάει λέγοντας.οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά πάλι με ηλεκτρονικά θα ασχολούμαστε?

----------


## Lykos1986

Ειδικά για το φίλτατο ice25 το hlektronika.gr δεσμεύετε να φέρει και αιθέριες υπάρξεις (δίμετρες ξανθιές, εντυπωσιακές μελαχρινές, καυτές κοκκινομάλλες που φυσικά θα φοράνε τα απολύτως απαραίτητα) !!! Οι moderators φυσικά θα αναλάβουν όλα τα σχετικά που απαιτούνται για την εκπλήρωση των απαιτήσεων που έχουν οι απλοί αλλά ταπεινοί χρήστες του forum!!! 

PS: Εν μέρει έχεις δίκαιο, αλλά θα κάνουμε και ένα μικρό διάλειμμα από τις απαιτούμενες υποχρεώσεις μας αυτήν την περίοδο που έχει πολύ ζέστη! Στο κάτω κάτω μπορείς να φέρεις και καμία από αυτές που περιέγραψες για να συμμετάσχει και αυτήν στο meting του hlektronika.gr εξάλλου ελεύθερη κοινότητα είμαστε!. Μοναδική προϋπόθεση για αυτό είναι να συνοδεύετε και από μια φίλη της! Σε περίπτωση που έρθει και δεύτερη τότε το μέλος που τις συνοδεύει αυτόματα μπαίνει στην κατηγορία των ειδικών μελών που έχουν και ειδική μεταχείριση!!!

----------


## Radiometer

> Σε πια παράλια και σε πιες ΞΑΠΛΩΣΤΡΕΣ?Καλοκαίρι τώρα ήλιος θάλασσα μωρά με μικροσκοπικά μαγιό,να παίζουν ρακέτες βολεϋ και πάει λέγοντας.οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά πάλι με ηλεκτρονικά θα ασχολούμαστε?



ice25 σωστο αυτο που λες, 
αλλα μπορουμε να κανουμε μια συνάντηση με φοντο αυτα που μολις ειπες   :Laughing:   προς Χαλκιδικη μερια 
εγω βαζω το αμαξη μου,     κανεις αλλος ?   :Rolling Eyes:  -> (για τον ice25 παει αυτο)

----------


## gsmaster

Τι έγινε δεν θα μας τιμήσει κανένας άλλος? 

Εγώ πάντως σκέφτομαι να το μετατρέψουμε σε σαβατιάτικη ταβερνοκατάσταση

----------


## th_shak

Θα ήθελα να έρθω να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά αλλά το κανονίσατε πολύ νωρίς και δεν θα έχω τελειώσει με την εξεταστική οπότε δεν θα είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Radiometer

Δεν κανονισαμε τιποτα ακομα, 
εδω ακουμε προτασεις για ημερες που μπορουμε να κανουμε το meeting,

gsmaster μαρεσε η προταση σου  " _σε σαβατιάτικη ταβερνοκατάσταση_ "

----------


## ice25

ωχ παιδιά κρυφτείτε πεινάει ο gsmaster.αι να παμε να φαμε.

----------


## leosedf

> Τι έγινε δεν θα μας τιμήσει κανένας άλλος? 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως σκέφτομαι να το μετατρέψουμε σε σαβατιάτικη ταβερνοκατάσταση



word
Κι εγώ μέσα... Η μάσα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει..


------------EDIT-------------
Ασε που στην Αθωνος έχουν μια ψηλή ξανθιά για κράχτη αλλο πράμα. Σαν ξανθό άλογο είναι.

----------


## Lykos1986

Μέσα και εγώ… δεν είναι κακή ιδέα η μάσα!!!

----------


## Radiometer

> Η μάσα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει..



  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


 βλεπω για _μασα_* ΟΛΟΙ *  μεσα ειναι.
οποτε και εγω μασα..εεε μεσα ειμαι, τωρα πρεπει να βρουμε και τη μερα,  κανα σαββατο το βλεπω να το κανουμε

----------


## leosedf

Να φάμε κιοφτέδες..

----------


## aliengoa

Τέλεια. Η ταβερνοκατασταση ειναι οτι πρεπει. και εγω μεσα ειμαι! Εξάλλου η προταση ειχε γινει απο την τελευταια συνάντηση. και δεν ειναι μονο η μασα.. αλλα να πιούμε και καμια ρετσινουλα......

Και να προτεινω οτι καθημερινες δεν εχει πολυ κόσμο στην Αθωνος... ειναι και καλοκαιρι

----------


## john-k

ρε παιδια κι εμεισ που σπουδαζουμε σε αλλες πολεις τι θα κανουμε και τελειωνουμε εξεταστικη τελος ιουνιου?

δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε μια αλλαγη στην ημερομηνια?

----------


## Radiometer

να το κανουμε αρχες ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ? 
στο πρωτο η στο δευτερο σαββατοκυριακο του ιουλιου   :Question:

----------


## john-k

μεσα!

----------


## itta-vitta

> Να φάμε κιοφτέδες..



Για κιοφτέδες στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι η "διαγώνιος"
Ακούστε με, κάτι ξέρω.

----------


## john-k

που ειναι αυτο?

----------


## PCMan

Γιατί δεν πάτε στην Άθονως?

----------


## ice25

ορέ πείνα.άντε και καμία μπριτζόλα.και κάνα άλω κοψίδι.με μπόλικο τζατζίκι.α προσοχή στους μπεκρήδες.μην τους κουβαλάμε

----------


## Radiometer

Κυριακη 1 Ιούλιου 2007
τη λετε ειναι καλα   :Question:

----------


## babisko

Καλά ρε σεις, τώρα που θα βρίσκομαι Αθήνα βρήκατε να ορίσετε συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη; Επίτηδες το κάνετε;

----------


## Radiometer

> Καλά ρε σεις, τώρα που θα βρίσκομαι Αθήνα βρήκατε να ορίσετε συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη; Επίτηδες το κάνετε;



Ωπος βλεπεις προσπαθω να βρω μια μερα αλλα..... δεν βλεπω προτασεις απο εσας

ΥΓ και δεν το κανω.....  *Επίτηδες* διοτι δεν  ξερω ο καθενας τι δουλειες εχει να κανει  :Confused:

----------


## Lykos1986

Καλά λέει ο Radiometer! Μόνο λέμε ότι είμαστε μέσα αλλά κανένας δεν λέει και μέρα. Λοιπόν εγώ μπορώ οποιαδήποτε μέρα (προτιμώ Σάββατο) πριν από τις 14 Ιουλίου. Μετά από αυτήν την ημερομηνία πηγαίνω στην πόλη μου και ξανά Θεσσαλονίκη τέλη Αυγούστου. 

Περιμένουμε τις δικές σας προτάσεις για το πότε βολεύεστε και πιστέψτε με, θα βρούμε μια μέρα που να τους βολεύει όλους…

----------


## erasor

Ρε παιδια δεν κατεβαινετε Καλαμάτα για μπανάκι , τι έιναι ουτε 700 χλμ  :Exclamation:

----------


## ice25

παίδες έτσι όπως πάμε βλέπω να συναντιόμαστε 32 του μηνός

----------


## Lykos1986

Γιατί ρε παιδιά να συναντηθούμε στις 32 του μηνός ή στις 50!!! Και ποιος ο λόγος να πάμε στην Καλαμάτα!!! Το θέμα είναι πως δεν λέτε πότε σας βολεύει εσάς. Μόνο το πότε δεν σας βολεύει!!! 

Για παράδειγμα, το πρώτο Σάββατο του Ιουλίου σας βολεύει;  Μην περιμένετε να βρούμε και μια ημερομηνία που θα είναι 100% βολική για όλους. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα και αν δίναμε προθεσμία 5 χρόνων!

----------


## ice25

εμένα με βολεύει.άντε να απαντάνε και οι υπολοίποι

----------


## john-k

προτεινω το 2 σαββατο του ιουλιου.

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ προτείνω να κάνετε μία δημοσκόπηση και να βάλετε διάφορες ημερομηνίες γιατί έτσι δεν βλέπω να βγάζετε άκρη...

----------


## brainman

> Εγώ προτείνω να κάνετε μία δημοσκόπηση και να βάλετε διάφορες ημερομηνίες γιατί έτσι δεν βλέπω να βγάζετε άκρη...



καλα ε και γω αυτο σκεφτηκα αλλα οταν το εγραψα με πεταξε ο υπολογιστης και δεν προλαβα να το δημοσιευσω.
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν επειδή όπως βλέπω δεν θα γίνει δουλειά έτσι, και μέχρι να τελειώσει η δημοσκόπηση τρέχα γύρευε, Προτείνω η συνάντηση να γίνει το σαββατοκύριακο 30/6 - 1/7 . 

Κατα προτίμηση Σάββατο βράδυ σε ταβέρνα, και κυριακάτικο καφεδάκι δεν με χαλάει, αλλά με αυτή τη ζέστη μόνο μετά τις 7.

Αν μέχρι πέμπτη βράδυ, απαντήσουν 5 άτομα ότι συμφωνούν με τις παραπάνω ημερομηνίες έκλεισε.


ΥΓ Μου αρέσουν οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες μου  :Smile:

----------


## ice25

άντε επιτελούς έβαλε τάξη ο mr Συντονιστής.αρχηγέ εγώ μαζί σου.οδήγησε μας.

λοιπόν πέρα από την πλάκα,με βολεύουν τα σαβ/κυριακα

άντε άλλοι 4 μείνανε.

----------


## Lykos1986

Πιστεύω πως δεν χρειάζεται να το δηλώσω και πάλι αλλά είμαι μέσα…

Καλά για τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες του gsmaster δεν λέω τίποτα!!! Είναι υπέροχες!!!

----------


## Radiometer

Σάββατο βράδυ δεν μπορω   :frown:  γιατι εχω να περασω  ενα Φωτοβολταϊκό Σύστημα και θα λειπω εκτος,
για κυριακάτικο καφεδάκι μετά τις 7 δεν με χαλάει ουτε εμενα η ακομα και για ταβερνα αλλα κυριακη απογευμα  :Smile:

----------


## john-k

για αυτο δε θα ταν καλυτερο να γινει το 2 σ/κ του ιουλιου?

----------


## GEWKWN

λοιπον μια ημερομηνια
και οσοι μπορουμε ...
οχι τιποτα αλλο δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη ετσι.

----------


## aliengoa

συμφωνω με τον gsmaster. το πρωτο σ/κ ειναι καλα.

----------


## aliengoa

παιδια δεν βλέπω κινηση καθολου, μαλλον μας βλεπω για αλλη μερα. σωστα?

----------


## aliengoa

βλεπω πως ολοι την κανατε για τις θαλασσες και τις παραλιες και συναντηση δεν θα εχουμε...

----------


## Radiometer

μάλλον ναι,  για το φθινόπωρο συνάντηση το βλέπω

----------


## Radiometer

Μπήκαμε στο φθινόπωρο   :Very Happy:  
τι λέτε για να βρεθούμε, γιατί το καλοκαίρι δεν μπορέσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι.

----------


## DT200

όποτε θέλετε , είμαι μέσα !

----------


## Lykos1986

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι!

----------


## Nemmesis

και εγω ισως μπορεσω  να ερθω αν γινει θεσ/νικη

----------


## gsmaster

Μέσα όποτε θέλετε.

Προτείνετε ημερομηνία!

Πριν 2-3 μέρες βρήκα τον leosedf και το συζητήσαμε, καλή ιδέα μας φάνηκε μιας και είχαμε καιρό....
Γυρισα σπίτι άνοιξα θέμα έγραψα 5 γραμμές, έφτασα στο σημέιο να προτείνω κάποιες ημερομηνίες, αλλά........ οι πρώτες διαθέσιμες είναι μετά και τον οκτώβριο.

Σαββατοκύριακα:
Σεπτέμβριος
8-9 -> είναι πολύ νωρίς (δεν με χαλάει προσωπικά αλλά δεν θα το δούνε όλοι, και ...θα έχουν δικαιολογίες να λένε :P )
15-16 -> Εκλογές ο καθένας στην πατρίδα του.....
22-23 -> 24 ξεκινάει η εξεταστική  και κρατάει για κανα μήνα
Και φτάσαμε μέσα με τέλη οκτωβρίου....
26-28 -> τριήμερο, σιγά μην κάτσει κανείς εδώ
Καλό Νοέμβριο!!!

----------


## Lykos1986

Αν γίνει μετά τις 24 Οκτωβρίου δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω…    και θέλω να είμαι εκεί!!!

----------


## DT200

Εγώ, ένα θα πω, ότι τόσο καιρό που είμαι στο φόρουμ, όταν προσπαθείτε να βρεθείτε στην Θεσσαλονίκη, πάντα κουράζεστε πολύ ! 
Ενώ όταν λέμε στην Αθήνα , μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα τα έχουμε καταφέρει όλα και μάλιστα υπάρχουν και μάρτυρες αυτή τη στιγμή μέσα στο φόρουμ.
Γιαυτό πάρτε το σοβαρά και απλά κάντε το , μόνο σήμερα είπαμε το Ο.Κ. 4 ή 5 άτομα , έ πόσα θέλατε ποια !!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lykos1986

Και να φανταστείς πως είμαστε και η πόλη του χαλαρά και του φραπέ!!! Που να ήμασταν πιο αγχώδεις τύποι!!!

----------


## DT200

Λοιπόν έφτασε η ώρα μηδέν, ο gsmaster έχει δίκιο , 
η ημερομηνία είμαι μία και αυτή είναι 8-9 Σεπ. 
(ΕΓΩ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ)

----------


## gsmaster

Εκλεισε, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε. Βγαίνει και στην αρχική!

----------


## DT200

Φίλε gsmaster, φέτος θα κοινοποιήσεις κάποια στιγμή το τηλέφωνο σου ,
για να μην ψαχνόμαστε την τελευταία στιγμή.

----------


## gsmaster

Εδώ μπήκε και στην αρχική 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6139

το κινητό μου για εκείνη την μέρα θα είναι 69* *** **32


EDIT να το γράψω και εδώ-> * Κυριακή 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 ώρα 7:00* το απόγευμα, στην Καμάρα (απο κάτω)

----------


## Radiometer

ΠΟΠΟ   :Shocked:   το ανέφερα για συνάντηση έτσι για να " ζεστάνω " το ποστ και για να το θυμίσω 
και εσείς είδη κλείσατε ημερομηνία
και βέβαια είμαι μέσα    :Laughing:

----------


## ice25

παραγειλτε φραπέ γλυκό με γάλα και έρχομαι

----------


## PCMan

Μήπως να αλλάζατε ημερομηνία?
Θα γίνεται χαμός απο τις πορείες εκεί..

----------


## gsmaster

Εμείς θα πάμε για καφέ, και μετά στην πορεία (λέμε τώρα).

Όσο για το άν έχει πολύ κόσμο μαζεμένο στην καμάρα λόγω τυχόν εκδηλώσεων..... γι αυτό έδωσα το κινητό.....

----------


## Lykos1986

> Μήπως να αλλάζατε ημερομηνία?
> Θα γίνεται χαμός απο τις πορείες εκεί..




Στις 7 και μετά δεν υπάρχουν πορείες… Τα παιδιά που “αντιδρούν” με τα πάντα πάνε για καφέ!!! 

Βλέπεις έτσι είναι ο τρόπος διαδήλωσης στον 21 αιώνα…   :d'oh!:

----------


## PCMan

Ok, μη βαράτε..
Απλά το είπα μήπως και δεν το λάβατε υπ'όψην σας  :Smile:

----------


## Vegeta

παει τελειωσε... η καρδια του hlektronika χτυπαει στην θεσσαλονίκη.
να τολμησω να ρωτησω ποσες συναντησεις εχετε κανονισει στην θεσσαλονικη και ποσες στην αθηνα; -δεν ξερω-

----------


## arkoudi

και 'γω μέσα...οεοεοεοε

----------


## gsmaster

> και 'γω μέσα...οεοεοεοε



Τςςςςςς... Δεν έχουμε μέλη..... έχουμε οπαδούς!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aliengoa

και εγω μέσα είμαι αλλα βλέπω εν όψει εκλογών καταργήσαμε κάθε δημοκρατική διαδικασία.....
Σημεία των καιρών....

----------


## Lykos1986

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από arkoudi
> 
> και 'γω μέσα...οεοεοεοε
> 
> 
> 
> Τςςςςςς... Δεν έχουμε μέλη..... έχουμε οπαδούς!!!!!!!!!



Αυτό είναι!!! Η τρέλα μετράει!!! Όλα τα άλλα έρχονται!!!







> και εγω μέσα είμαι αλλα βλέπω εν όψει εκλογών καταργήσαμε κάθε δημοκρατική διαδικασία.....
> Σημεία των καιρών....



Ε φυσικά και εσύ, πάντα δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες σε αυτό το forum… αλλά θα μου πεις ποιος πήρε την απόφαση, ο gsm… οπότε κάθε σχόλιο περιττό!!! Φυσικά υπήρχαν και πιέσεις από την Αθήνα!!!  Βλέπε DT200!!! Έτσι, έτσι…

----------


## DT200

Θέλω να προτείνω κάτι για τολμηρούς . 
Eπειδή  θα πάω με το αυτοκίνητο, μπορώ να πάρω άλλους τρεις τρελούς Αθηναίους και μη.  
Δηλαδή να πάρω κόσμο και από τον δρόμο. Όποιος θέλει να μου στείλει Π.Μ. για να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## Lykos1986

Επίσης να πω πως από το Σάββατο και μετά θα είναι ανοιχτή και η έκθεση οπότε με έναν σπάρο δύο τρυγόνια για όσους έρθουν από μακριά… 

Φυσικά δεν έχει και τίποτα το τόσο τέλειο αλλά είναι και αυτό ένας ακόμα λόγος για να έρθετε…

----------


## ice25

παίδες να το ξανασκευτουμε,αν άκουσα καλά,7 η ώρα θα έχει πορεία.δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να 'σε κέντρο με πορεία.με μολότοφ να πέφτουν γύρω γύρω.με καπνογόνα από τα Μ.Α.Τ. και ζαρντινιέρες να δέρνουν "αθώους φοιτητές".λίγο πιο πέρα θα ναι ο Κωστάκης,ο Γιωργακης και τα άλλα παιδιά.

----------


## DT200

Ωραία λοιπόν ας βρούμε κάποιο άλλο μέρος , μακριά από την πορεία.

----------


## brainman

υπαρχει περιπτωση να καθησεται ως 12+ ?
δουλευω ως 11:30   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
κριμα και ηθελα να ερθω....να δημοσιευσεται και καμια φωτο για μας

----------


## Radiometer

> υπαρχει περιπτωση να καθησεται ως 12+ ?
> δουλευω ως 11:30     
> κριμα και ηθελα να ερθω....να δημοσιευσεται και καμια φωτο για μας



ποτέ δεν ξέρεις   :Very Happy:   άμα μιλάς για ηλεκτρονικά με πολλααααααα άτομα χαμπάρι δεν θα πάρεις ποτέ θα περάσουν ώρες   :Shocked:  
γιαυτό σημείωσε το κινητό που δίνει ο gsmaster   :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Μπαααα.... χλωμό να μας πάρει τόσο αργά, έχουμε και δουλειες απο δευτέρα. 

Οι θεσσαλονικείς, προτείνετε εναλλακτικό μέρος συνάντησης, καθώς και καφετιέρα.!

----------


## Radiometer

> Μπαααα.... χλωμό να μας πάρει τόσο αργά, έχουμε και δουλειες απο δευτέρα. 
> 
> Οι θεσσαλονικείς, προτείνετε εναλλακτικό μέρος συνάντησης, καθώς και *καφετιέρα*.!



Ναι ......   :Shocked:   καφετιέρα 


Τι θα λέγατε στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους κάτω στις καφετέριες δίπλα στην θάλασσα
εδώ --> http://www.saloniki.org/webcam/webca...tle_square.php

----------


## Lykos1986

Καλές είναι αλλά το βραδάκι μαζεύουν κυριλάτους τύπους… Μάλλον δεν κάνει για συνάντηση ηλεκτρονικών…

Αλλά δεν έχω και κανένα πρόβλημα…

----------


## ice25

Εμεις τι ειμαστε???

----------


## Radiometer

> Εμεις τι ειμαστε???



  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

το μέρος το πρότεινα για συνάντηση εκεί θα είναι ήσυχα χωρίς πορεία, όσο για την καφετέρια βλέπουμε

----------


## DT200

Πέδες έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα .
Αν κάνουμε την συνάντηση την Κυριακή τότε θα φύγω αμέσως για Μέγαρα , δηλαδή θα οδηγώ όλο το βράδι , 
αν όμως συναντηθούμε το Σάββατο, τότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα για εμένα .
Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να απαντήσετε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι , θετικά ή αρνητικά 
1ον για να ξέρουμε ότι όλοι είστε ενήμεροι και δεν γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα και χάσετε την συνάντηση.
2ον δεν νομίζω ότι θα μας χαλάσει το Σαββατόβραδο διότι όποιος θέλει μετά μπορεί να βγει. 
Πάντως ότι και να γίνει εγώ θα έρθω (πώς θα φύγω δεν ξέρω ).

----------


## Radiometer

εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα για Σαββατόβραδο ίσως μπορέσουν να έρθουν κιάλα άτομα έτσι 
απλώς να μην γίνει κάνα μπέρδεμα

----------


## ice25

Δυσκολο για Σαββατο.Εχω δουλεια.!!!

----------


## DT200

Άρα τέλος , ισχύει  για Κυριακή, όπως το λέγαμε .
τα λέμε πάνω .
Το Σάββατο θα πάω στην έκθεση , θα πάει και κάποιος άλλος ?

----------


## MOJO

Παιδιά και εγώ μέσα είμαι. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις ώρες και τις μέρες. Εναλλακτικό μέρος θα μπορούσα να προτείνω αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι η μετακίνηση. Για παράδειγμα για καφέ στην Άνω-πόλη είναι πολύ ωραία. Ακόμα μια  αλλη πρόταση είναι η Κρήνη για κανένα καφέ ή κρασί. Μέχρι και στην Περαία σκέφτηκα οπού εχει ωραίες καφετέριες.(μπορούμε και να φάμε κιολας).
Είπα μερικές ιδέες αλλά ξέρω ότι λόγο της δύσκολης μετακίνησης αυτές τις μέρες στη θεσ/νικη είναι δυσκολο να πραγματοποιηθουν.

----------


## gsmaster

Για όσους σκοπεύουν να έρθουν με αυτοκινητο, ενημερώνω ότι απαγορεύεται το πάρκαρισμα στην έκθεση, στο πανεπιστήμιο και στους γύρω δρόμους. Αν δεν σας το σηκώσει ο γερανός, είναι ένα θέμα αν θα το βρείτε ολόκληρο.....

----------


## axel

θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί!

----------


## Radiometer

άντε σήμερα στης 7  έχουμε συνάντηση εδώ  --> http://www.saloniki.org/webcam/webcam.htm
όσου μπορούν ας έρθουν, τα λέμε εκεί   :Smile:

----------


## Vegeta

Ελπίζω να συναντηθήκατε, όλα να πήγαν καλά και να μην πέσατε σε καμιά πορεία. Εάν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες κάντε τις upload.   :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Όλα πήγαν καλά, περάσαμε καλά και γνωρίσαμε και μερικά νέα μέλη. Φανερωθείτε ρέι!!!!

Όσοι έχουν φωτογραφίες ας τις ποστάρουν. (ακούς λύκε??)

----------


## Lykos1986

Συναντηθήκαμε και περάσαμε πολύ καλά, όπως κάθε χρόνο δηλαδή! Δεν συναντήσαμε καμία πορεία ή κάτι ανάλογο. Για την ακρίβεια ήταν μια πολύ ήσυχη μέρα. Photos υπάρχουν εδώ:
http://rapidshare.com/files/54543023...onika.rar.html

Δυστυχώς η ποιότητα δεν είναι καλή λόγο ότι είναι από το κινητό μου και λόγο ότι ήταν νύχτα…

----------


## DT200

Λοιπόν  κύριοι αν κάποιος από το φόρουμ μπορούσε να έρθει και δεν ήρθε τότε έχασε πάρα πολλά ! 
Εγώ που ανεβαίνω από Αθήνα κάθε φορά δεν είμαι κοροΐδο , 
ή παρέα είναι φανταστική και τα παιδιά υπέροχα . 

Το σίγουρο είναι, ότι τον Οκτώβρη που θα κανονιστεί στην Αθήνα, 
θα είναι λίγο καλύτερο από της Θεσσαλονίκης, διότι οι Αθηναίοι ξέρουν καλύτερα !!!     :Wink:

----------


## DT200

Φίλε Λύκε, με έπιασε ζάλη … ποιος τις έβγαλε αυτές ?
Άσε που δεν έκανες και παρουσίαση την παρέα , 
πώς θα ξέρει ο καθένας ποιος είναι ποιος ? 
αν μπορείς γράψε τα ονόματα μας

----------


## Nemmesis

ειδα και εγω τις φοτο... ζηλευω... ειδα τις φοτο... καλα ε το κρανος με τρελανε...

----------


## Lykos1986

> Φίλε Λύκε, με έπιασε ζάλη … ποιος τις έβγαλε αυτές ?
> Άσε που δεν έκανες και παρουσίαση την παρέα , 
> πώς θα ξέρει ο καθένας ποιος είναι ποιος ? 
> αν μπορείς γράψε τα ονόματα μας



Εμένα να δεις τι ζάλη με έπιασε… Οι φωτογραφίες είναι κυριολεκτικά καταστροφή!!! Θα βάλω ονόματα μέσα στη εβδομάδα και θα τις ανεβάσω και πάλι…


PS:
Όλα καλά με το ταξίδι επιστροφής;;;

----------


## Radiometer

> Το σίγουρο είναι, ότι τον Οκτώβρη που θα κανονιστεί στην Αθήνα, 
> θα είναι λίγο καλύτερο από της Θεσσαλονίκης, διότι οι Αθηναίοι ξέρουν καλύτερα !!!




DT200 όπως είπαμε στην συνάντηση, άμα κανονίσετε τέλη Οκτωβρίου και καλύτερα αρχές Νοεμβρίου
συνάντηση στην Αθηνά, ίσως μπορέσουμε να κατέβουμε 2 με 3 άτομα από Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## gsmaster

DSC01400
Απο αριστερά
το χερι του aliengoa, axel, mojo, DT200, (Δεν θυμάμαι όνομα), ice25, , (Αντώνης), Radiometer, ΠΑΞΙΜΑΔΗΣ

DSC01404
Απο αριστερά
Η μύτη του Radiometer, o ΠΑΞΙΜΑΔΗΣ που κρύβεται πίσω απο τον Radiometer, (Σταύρος?), gs, (thess? θανάσης?), aliengoa, axel

----------


## aliengoa

περιπου  10-12 ευρω το ατομο βγαινει η μ πλουζα που λεγαμε. το μεγεθος δεν παιζει ρόλο στην τιμη. καλο θα ειναι παντως να ειμαστε πανω απο 20 ατομα. αν μπορειτε στειλτε μου την φωτο που θελετε να βαλουμε πισω για να την δειξω

----------


## aliengoa

περιπου  10-12 ευρω το ατομο βγαινει η μ πλουζα που λεγαμε. το μεγεθος δεν παιζει ρόλο στην τιμη. καλο θα ειναι παντως να ειμαστε πανω απο 20 ατομα. αν μπορειτε στειλτε μου την φωτο που θελετε να βαλουμε πισω για να την δειξω

----------


## DT200

> PS:
> Όλα καλά με το ταξίδι επιστροφής;;;




Επειδή Πέρση με είχαν φωτογραφίσει στο πέταλο του μαλιακού με 120km/h με όριο 60 km/h φέτος ήμουν χεσμένος και βαρέθηκα την ζωή μου . 
Αλλά από Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι το πέταλο πήγαινα περίπου 160 -170 km/h
Και από εκεί μέχρι την Λ.Αθηνών  160 – 180 km/h 
(πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου κυκλοφορούσα μέσα στην Αθήνα με τέτοιες ταχύτητες ). 
Σύνολο 4,5  ‘ώρες αλλά δεν το ξανά πατάω τόσο !!!

----------


## PCMan

Κανονικά πόσες ώρες είναι? 5-5.30?

Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου, αθήνα-θεσσαλονίκη το έκανα σε 4 ώρες ακριβώς!!
Βέβαια πήγαινα συνέχεια με 170-220 γιαυτό :P

----------


## DT200

Με τα πρόστιμα που παίζουν δεν το ξανά διακινδυνεύω !!!

----------


## PCMan

Πλάκα κάνεις? Γδέρνουν με τον νέο κοκ...

Γιαυτο έχω πάντα μαζί μου antiradar  :Very Happy:

----------


## Radiometer

> Με τα πρόστιμα που παίζουν δεν το ξανά διακινδυνεύω !!!



Για δες αυτό εδώ
http://www.directed.gr/38catalog/pro...=1_186_187_191
 :Very Happy:

----------


## MHTSOS

@Radiometer κάνει δουλειά αυτό? Το έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## Vegeta

δουλεια κανει, αλλα αν σε πιασουν με αυτο σε γδερνουν διπλα (και τριπλα)   :frown:

----------


## aliengoa

Δεν είδα και πολύ ενδιαφέρον για τις μπλούζες......

----------


## Radiometer

> Δεν είδα και πολύ ενδιαφέρον για τις μπλούζες......



μάλλον δεν θα πρόσεξες αυτό το θέμα aliengoa
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6185

υπαρχή είδη θέμα συζητήσεις για τις μπλούζες  :Very Happy:

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά τελικά με την αθήνα τί έγινε? Πότε θα γίνει συνάντηση? (Μιας και τώρα είμαι κάτοικος Αθηνών/...)

----------

